# How to clean silver



## erling66 (Jan 3, 2022)

This is silver from a house fire. I believe some of it can be rescued but how can it be cleaned? There are lots of soot and the coins have melted plastic capsuled.


----------



## Williamjf77 (Jan 4, 2022)

TSP for soot, at least that’s what we used to clean after house fires for insurance work, I’d test a spot on the silver to make sure it doesn’t tarnish.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 4, 2022)

What is TSP?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 4, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> What is TSP?


In this context, it stands for trisodium phosphate. At one time, it was a popular cleaning agent, but has fallen out of favor because of the phosphate residue pollution. Now, you generally find "TSP substitutes".

Dave


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 4, 2022)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Williamjf77 (Jan 4, 2022)

I’m not sure if the real TSP is still available, all I know is that in fire damaged homes, it was the only thing we found to get the soot off of things like painted drywall or plaster so they could be painted again. Even appliances. cabinets etc. I’m sure water will do the trick but soot residue was tough to completely remove


----------



## erling66 (Jan 12, 2022)

I have found a solution that works quite well. Put the silver in a bowl with hot water, soda crystals and aluminium foil and keep it hot (80-90 C) for at least 10 hours. Most of the soot, melted plastic and other stuff will come off easily. 
TSP is not available where I live.


----------

